# Thank-you CanonRumors!



## Arkarch (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank-you CanonRumors! And thank-you all who participate in the forums!

I wanted to use my Post #100 as sincere appreciation for this resource. I am quite familiar with operating high volume special interest sites - and other than the mild shock on announce day - the site as been available 24/7 and generally clean of spam or conflict.

And while I know its been an interesting rumor year, once the good rumors came out on the new bodies the site was on top of it. From linking to the first shots of the 5DmIII in Africa to the Announce (and I appreciate the effort for the video feed even though that provider dropped) to the news of arrivals and all the shipping details - CR kept me informed if not a bit obsessed.

While there is more to come, my new 5DmIII has arrived and I am going to go out and play.

Applause.


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll second that. I get tons of valuable info, as well as some stuff that is just interesting to know. This really is a MUCH nicer atmosphere than Nikonrumors or Photorumors or most of the other sites out there. Thanks for all you guys (and all the members) do!


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes indeed, Thank you! 

Also a very big thank you to guys like Neuro and MT Spokane Photog, to name a few.

These guys never get tired to help out. Sometimes same questions over and over again and always great answers.

Very cool,

dario.


----------



## JoelBelmont (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm also grateful for all the useful information.


----------

